# My coop



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I had this coop made last weekend. What do you guys think? Anything I should add?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you going to do when the weather isn't nice out? Blowing rain type of thing. I'm guessing the pipe is for the feed. 

How many birds are going in and what kind, large fowl or bantam?


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

A mix of birds. Black sex link, white silkie, gold lace Wyandotte, and buff Orpington.


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I was thinking I could bungee a tarp over it when it rains maybe?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or really heavy duty clear plastic so they're not in total darkness when its raining. The hubs brought home a roll of plastic they use under concrete, the stuff is incredible for its strength. I did a search and it appears you can get it at Home Depot or Lowes. 

How are they getting in to the sleep area?

I just noticed something, the floor is only 4 ft long? That is pretty cramped for 3 large fowl. Total for those 3 they need 12 square feet of floor space.


----------

